
Common Myths and Misconceptions about Thorium going ’round - tambourine_man
https://whatisnuclear.com/articles/thorium_myths.html#myth1
======
philipkglass
I'm bookmarking this page for future deployment, so as to avoid repeating the
TLDR comments I'm baited into writing when these myths come up in discussion.

------
anonyCowardOz
wasnt the biggest deal with thorium the fail-safe nature of the design and the
low pressure /lack of need for a containment vessel ?

i havent read up on this forages, so probaly misrepresenting things, sorry.

i just dont recall these busted-myths being a big deal .. compared to the
above...

